# XBOX 360 turns on but no signal to the TV



## clayiles (Jun 23, 2014)

I have an XBOX 360 that I connect to my TV using an HDMI cable. I was playing this morning and then the signal was lost to the TV. Later in the morning it worked again, but quit a few minutes later. Now when I try to turn it on the TV says "No Signal." I am using the correct HDMI channel. I used a different HDMI cable and it still doesn't work. The cable that was hooked to the XBOX was used on another device and it worked. I can also use other devices using the same HDMI port on my TV. So the problem is not with my TV or the cables. When I turn on the XBOX it fires up. I can hear it turn on. But only the center green light comes on. None of the four lights around the center come on. My controller lights flash for several minutes but the controller never connects. I have restarted the XBOX many times. I have made sure that the HDMI cable not only works but is in the right port on both the XBOX and the TV. What can I try to get the XBOX to connect to the TV?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Have you tried playing around with the TV's HDMI settings? There are times when the XBOX will want to default to a higher resolution that the TV cannot support.


----------



## tinkerme545 (Apr 30, 2014)

The setup should be CableBox to Xbox One to TV. Try to use the HDMI that came with the Xbox to connect the Xbox to the TV, not the receiver to the Xbox.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG! :up:

IF you run your XBox to a stereo or receiver for sound... can you hear it boot? The lil xbox noise then the log in screen?

With the controller not connecting and no video I'm wondering if it has a boot or hard drive problem. getting stuck and not enabling the video and wireless controller stuff.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I agree it sounds more of not booting up correctly, especially if the controller is not connecting. This article should help but I honestly believe it's a hardware issue.


----------

